# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Activiti : Gnrateur de workflow BPM

## Samuel_

Hello,

je fais des recherches sur les workflows et je mintresse plus particulirement  l'outil *Activiti*. Il me parait intressant et il rpond  une partie de mes besoins.

 ::fleche::  Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un retour sur cet outil ?

J'ai plusieurs besoins :  Excuter des scripts externe  Activiti Grer une sorte de documentation avec chacun des workflows

 ::fleche::  Activiti peut-il grer cela ?



Sam

----------


## Samuel_

Pour les personnes tombant que ce post : 




> Quelqu'un pourrait me faire un retour sur cet outil ?


Activiti est un outil simple et pratique permettant de grer des processus et des utilisateurs assez facilement. 
Sa simplicit est aussi un dfaut, on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi avec un processus (rattach un fichier par exemple). 

Cet outil, peut je pense avoir une trs grande utilit pour une entreprise de petite ou moyenne taille voulant suivre et mettre en place des processus.




> [*] Excuter des scripts externe  Activiti


Impossible de le faire. Enfin je n'ai pas encore trouv mais je ne dsespre pas ...




> [*] Grer une sorte de documentation avec chacun des workflows


Il est possible d'affilier un fichier  un processus (mme si cela est assez compliqu), mais on ne peut pas l'affilier  un lment du processus.

----------

